# General > Genealogy >  mackay gunn morrison sinclairs tannach and thrumster areas

## starlight express

Hi I am trying to trace family tree for a Johan Gunn married to John Mackay may have lived and workerd Tannach area and Janetstown area of Wick. Had illegitimate son John or James Lamont. May also be relative of Morrisons married to Sinclairs of Thrumster. Also may be relative of late Johnny Mackay Newfield Wick and relative of Wicks first herring queen Rae Mackay. Thanks

----------


## Foyler

Johan Mackay (Nee Gunn) was my Grandfathers Aunt so I have some family tree data relating to that branch of the family.  Send me a PM or e-mail (foyler@lineone.net) telling me what information you are after and I will send across any relevant info.

----------


## starlight express

Hi Foyler replied via e mail but e mail was returned undelivered can you get back in touch with me ?

----------

